# Snow! Anyone had experience of these from outdoorbits?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi looking at snow chains etc, for car. Have had to walk up and down to village for over a week now (mile and a half much of it 3 in 1) and the way it is snowing today could be another week.

Saw these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SNOW-CHAINS-T...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM?hash=item4cecb09fc0

Expensive but look as though they will fit any vehicle/wheel size so could fit MH and car (and new car if we ever get one). Any views or experiences would be apprecieated.

Dick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a brand new set of snow chains to fit 14" to 16" wheels anyone can have for €1.

Ray.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*snow chains*

Hi Ray, hey you can put me down for those if you like!
Have just watched the video on the Jeko ones and would be interested to hear if anyone has used them.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Watched the video, but didn't quite catch what they were called  


Andrew


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: snow chains*



Codfinger said:


> Hi Ray, hey you can put me down for those if you like!


OK Chris.
Will dig em outa the pile tomorrow.

Ray.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Have you thought about snow socks! cheaper easy to fit and fairly cheap?
And they work very well.

http://www.roofbox.co.uk/car-snow-socks/


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks all, bit the bullet and ordered the Jeko ones as video. Not through that link to Ebay but Outdoorbits (approx. 20 quid cheaper!) Ordered last weds, got email today to say out of stock! Apparently more in this week. I hope so, getting stir crazy here. Having had to walk a mile and a half through snow in and out.

Will let you know re. their performance when they arrive. Soon hopefully. Got the car in the village so can pick them up from PO.

Happy New Year to all Dick


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have Konig snow chins for our M/H and I have use them 3 times in the last week.

They make a world of difference for getting out of a difficult situation. I was completely stuck in the storage yard where the van is kept and put the chains on and just simply drove out this was in about 8 inch's of snow covering a solid ice base

There was a tugger trying to get his caravan out with a 4x4 and he was struggling, he was amazed at how I could just drive out with the chains on and our van is 5,000 kg front wheel drive

By the third time I was able to fit both chains in less than 5 minutes as well, but make sure you have some gloves as it is cold work. I think some of the cheaper snow chains are much harder to fit which is what puts people off from using them.

I got ours from here 
LINK

Richard...


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

If you are using them for emergencies then these are the cheapest I have found http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380172119332 . The same as the link above but a lot cheaper and from a very reputable seller. Taking these to Norway next month coupled with a new set of snow tyres so hopefully will able to get around safely


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Richard

Which of the Konig chains have you got ?

Thanks
Sally


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Bought snow chains for Citroen Xantia in 1996, but hated car so much I really wanted it to crash - so never used them

Had to go in company car to Hastings Tuesday, and got well stuck. Got back home to Chesterfield tonight, found out old chains in garage and tried to fit (wheels too big) - but managed to fit them to SWMBO's Skoda Fabia VRS, and they work!
14 years in a plastic box - never used till this evening; and nearly bought a set of winter tyres instead.

Maybe get some sox for the van though. 

Cheaper than tyres


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Very disappointed with them. I would only recommend these if you want them for emergency use only (eg to get out of a field) AND you have front wheel drive vehicle. I found them extremely difficult to fit to my series 3 BMW (after fitting them one side I decided to take off wheel for the other side (part of the reason I had bought them was supposed ease of fitting!!) Putting front wheels, on one lock then the other would help.

200 yards, one broke. After 3 miles mostly on snow there were visible wear marks on all the others I could not see them lasting 10miles, and another one had shed its locking nut somewhere.

Not worth it all for the price.

Dick


----------



## 131562 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Jeko PUT AND GO Thingies*



Glandwr said:


> Thanks all, bit the bullet and ordered the Jeko ones as video. Not through that link to Ebay but Outdoorbits (approx. 20 quid cheaper!) Ordered last weds, got email today to say out of stock! Apparently more in this week. I hope so, getting stir crazy here. Having had to walk a mile and a half through snow in and out.
> 
> Will let you know re. their performance when they arrive. Soon hopefully. Got the car in the village so can pick them up from PO.
> 
> Happy New Year to all Dick


Hi Dick

I see that you have tried the above and were not impressed. However I could not find them on Outdoorbits, could you send me the link. I would only be using them when skiing in the Alps to get going & to avoid putting my chains on. They may suit a front wheel drive car like mine better than yours. Thank you, John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Hi looking at snow chains etc, for car. Have had to walk up and down to village for over a week now (mile and a half much of it 3 in 1) and the way it is snowing today could be another week.
> 
> Saw these:
> 
> ...


Get some winter tyres next time, you won't need any chains.

TM


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Jeko PUT AND GO Thingies*



jojosul said:


> Hi Dick I see that you have tried the above and were not impressed. However I could not find them on Outdoorbits, could you send me the link. I would only be using them when skiing in the Alps to get going & to avoid putting my chains on. They may suit a front wheel drive car like mine better than yours. Thank you, John


Sorry John, used the link that I used last time. All I got was product not found. Maybe they've pulled them after the damning review I sent in (well they asked me and told me to be honest).

Email them, if they have still got stock left maybe they'll be cheap.

One of the difficulties I have teemyob is that I make two kinds of journeys. Either long distance motorway (got the tyres for that) or local rural lanes with 3 in one hills. How would winter tyres perform for the long distance/high speed trips?


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Because we as a nation are not used to this type of weather and the various "gadgets" available to assist us driving in snow etc. The best thing we can do is look at the nations that are experienced.



I had a look when we were in the alps a cpl of weeks ago, and the locals had either winter tyres, and/or chains.


Don't think I could justify buying winter tyres for 10 days/annum skiing, and the rare times I would use my van in such weather over here.

So the answer I suppose is chains, the KISS principle


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Winter*



mickyc said:


> Because we as a nation are not used to this type of weather and the various "gadgets" available to assist us driving in snow etc. The best thing we can do is look at the nations that are experienced.
> 
> I had a look when we were in the alps a cpl of weeks ago, and the locals had either winter tyres, and/or chains.
> 
> ...


"Don't think I could justify buying winter tyres for 10 days/annum skiing, and the rare times I would use my van in such weather over here."

Well last year in the UK there were more months suited to winter tyres than were months suited for summer!

May as well waste your money on Summer Tyres then.....


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

By 'Winter tyres' I presume you mean 'Mud & Snow'?

Had these on the rear of my Volvo 760 Estate and they made a bit of difference but weren't a 'cure all' for heavy snow.

For serious snow, snow chains are the answer.

However they are a pain to fit (especially in freezing slush) and although they are wonderful on snow once you get onto a major road which has been cleared you are reduced to a crawl relative to the other traffic.

I haven't used mine for years now and am wary about using them on my latest Volvo because of the minimal clearance between the wheels and body work.

I haven't checked if they will fit the Hymer but I suspect the wheels are too big.

Cheers

LGC


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,

Have you tried Wiessenfels?


norm


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*|Tyres*



LittleGreyCat said:


> By 'Winter tyres' I presume you mean 'Mud & Snow'?
> 
> Had these on the rear of my Volvo 760 Estate and they made a bit of difference but weren't a 'cure all' for heavy snow.
> 
> ...


"By 'Winter tyres' I presume you mean 'Mud & Snow'?"

No I don't


----------

